# IBS and Meds?



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering, do your anxiety meds cause your IBS to get worse? I've been taking Prozac and I'm in the process of going off it, but I've been having more constipation lately. This usually doesn't happen with me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the serotonin effecting meds (like Prozac) can have effects on the GI tract as those nerves also are heavy users of serotonin.It may be from the change in dose of the Prozac as you come off if it was tending to speed up your GI tract...is this similar to how your IBS was was before you started the med?K.


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

I couldn't answer that question because I just started with IBS symptoms- after I was on the medication.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The drug could be effecting your GI tract (it has several GI symptoms in the list of side effects)So it could be playing a role. But it is also possible you developed IBS while you were on the meds, so it is hard to be certain.K.


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

